# WOW Framerate Low with New 9800 GTX+ Card



## tooper10 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey all, I just did a massive upgrade of my video card from the EVGA GeForce 6600 GT to the EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+ listed in my signature. I finally got the new card installed and fired up World of Warcraft expecting a nice upgrade in picture quality and speed. Well, no such luck. In Dalaran at around 1100 EST on and EST server I maxed out at about 12 fps and averaged about 9 fps. Needless to say, I am not looking forward to Naxx tonight.

To test it out, I logged onto my wife's new HP Pavillion Elite M9450f desktop (Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 / 2.5 GHz, NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT) and performed the same test in Dalaran. At the absolute highest possible video settings I was still getting 60fps.

Why the difference? My first guess is my motherboard and CPU. Can they not handle it? What would a good replacement be that won't cost me an arm and a leg? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

motherboard and CPU look fine

its your PSU it has 4 rails with low amps and it looks like your graphics card isn't getting enough power

something like this will do

Corsair 750w
single rail @ 60a
$130
after rebate $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## tooper10 (Feb 14, 2009)

Darn, sorry Mcninjaguy, I could have sworn I updated my signature, but apparently I didn't. I had already faced the PSU problem and I followed advice in the Hardware forum and replaced my old PSU with the exact Corsair PSU you recommended. 

The problem I am having is occurring with the new Corsair PSU installed. Sorry for wasting you time by not making that clear


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

switch those 6 pins around

I have the problem when I use one of those 6 pins that has some blue on the wire
I use the 2 6 pin connectors that are just yellow


----------



## tooper10 (Feb 14, 2009)

The yellow one is the one that is plugged in. I see the blue one you mention, but it is not being used.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

keep switching them around till you get picture
and plug the DVI or VGA connector into the second slot.


----------

